
Show HN: Myplane.info – Find your aircraft model before your flight - ndmrcf
https://myplane.info/
======
ndmrcf
Hello, main reason I've made this tool is to provide a quick look into the
flights bound to the flight number with mobile-first design. Compared to other
flight lookup services, it only shows future flights, prints the plane model
and respects the crappy airport connection. Technical background: flask +
flightaware API + milligram.css. It has been an enjoyable UX project. Thanks
for trying!

------
billfruit
Not working for airlines in India.

~~~
ndmrcf
I appreciate the feedback. I've just tried an example flight: AIC124 and seen
it worked, hopefully you're trying the similar format (ICAO).

~~~
billfruit
Even that is giving a server error. Generally in India, IATA codes are used
for flight numbers.

~~~
ndmrcf
Hello again, I couldn't get an answer from the provider so I've acquired IATA
codes and added a local conversion. Now it should cover the most of the
airlines. Cheers

